# Sharing Minimal



## SympL (Jul 16, 2008)

Just joined and this looks like a wonderful forum.
I prefer to shoot B&W landscape and quite often 'minimal' in nature. Here are a few of my recent images. Please enjoy.


----------



## Slaphead (Jul 16, 2008)

Stunning, absolutely stunning. All 3 exude atmosphere.

3rd is my favourite.

I wish my B&Ws could look as good

How much post processing did you do on these?


----------



## abraxas (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, the 3rd one is incredible. Welcome to TPF.


----------



## ernie (Jul 16, 2008)

i love that fog in the first one. was that natural or did you add that in post-processing?


----------



## SympL (Jul 16, 2008)

Slaphead, thankyou for your comments. I try as much as possible to get my images composed and exposed properly in-camera. I only shoot in Raw, so there is almost always a bit of adjustment with contrast, levels and unsharp mask. On most images, as with these, I will often spend up to an hour editing and then review again the next day, before deciding to share them with others. 
abraxas, thankyou and thanks also for the welcome.
Thankyou Ernie. I can assure you that other then when I shoot Infrared or perhaps creatively manipulate an HDR image, what you see is what I saw and very much real.
Thanks again.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jul 16, 2008)

They are all great! the third is my favorite


----------



## Fox Paw (Jul 16, 2008)

These are beautiful.  I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## RainNotebook (Jul 16, 2008)

I love these photographs! You are amazing!


----------



## SympL (Jul 16, 2008)

Coldow91, Fox Paw and RainNotebook thanks a bunch folks, much appreciated.


----------



## Wyjid (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm going to have to start shooting some smooth black and white stuff. i usually like grainy BW but this is beautiful. the bottom looks like georgain bay shoreline. is that the case?


----------



## SympL (Jul 17, 2008)

Wyjid, thankyou and I like the grainy stuff as well.
You're right about the location. This was shot in Killbear Provincial Park.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2008)

Heya SympL, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
You're arriving here with an absolutely WONDERFUL set of photos! Very, very beautiful, and perfectly taken!

I saw the first and thought, yes, minimal, that's what it is. 
Then saw the second and my jaw dropped a little further and I thought "This is bound to be my favourite". Then came the third ... and now I hold you responsible for me not finding my jaw again... it must be somewhere underneath this desk of mine...


----------



## SympL (Jul 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I saw the first and thought, yes, minimal, that's what it is.
> Then saw the second and my jaw dropped a little further and I thought "This is bound to be my favourite". Then came the third ... and now I hold you responsible for me not finding my jaw again... it must be somewhere underneath this desk of mine...


LOL Thankyou for the laugh and for the very nice welcome. Glad you enjoyed the shots.


----------



## elemental (Jul 18, 2008)

I know it's been said, but these are incredible shots. They look like they were meant to be black and white, not like you were looking at them in Picasa and thought "will these look like art if I make them black and white?" All three have very clean and powerful composition- really incredible work. I look forward to seeing more of your work here in the future.


----------



## SympL (Jul 18, 2008)

elemental, thankyou for the wonderful comments.


----------

